# [Solved]Intel gma950 - nowy sterownik a tragiczna wydajnosc

## nostromo2

Witam, od pewnego czasu mecze sie z instalacja z konfiguracja xorg,  i nie poge sobie poradzic.

Otoz, mam karte graficzna Intel gma950 i do pewnego czasu uzywalem sterownika i810.

Wg Gentoo Wiki sterownik zostal zmieniony na z 'i810' na 'intel' i zaczely sie moje probelmy.

wydajnosc mam rzedu 62 FPS....

```

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.502 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.498 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.501 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.500 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.495 FPS

```

O ile filmy odtwarza sie w miare plynnie, o grafice 3D moge zapomniec. 

Podsumujmy prostym jezykiem:

Googleearth przesowa 5 minut glob.... a EnemyTerritory stoi w miejscu  :Very Happy: 

Konfiguracje xorg robilem wg przewodnika na gentoo-wiki.com

moja konfiguracja programowa:

```

mesa-7.4.1-r1 

xorg-x11-7.4 

xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  

xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

gentoo-sources->2.6.29-gentoo-r3 

```

Sa to pakiety "~x86", ktore ustawilem w package.keywords. na "x86" jest to samo

Dalej:

```

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 May 2009 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa audacious bash-completion bcmath berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dell djvu dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode expat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gadu gdbm geoip gif gimp glut gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k lame laptop latex ldap lm_sensors mad matroska midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline realmedia reflection rss samba sdl session spell spl sqlite sse ssl sysfs tcpd theora threads thunderbird tiff truetype unicode usb wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xine xml xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Xorg:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Szlak jasny mnie trafia bo mam Direct Rendering ;/

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090418 2009Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.4.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

3 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

36 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x67  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x68  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x69  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x72  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x74  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x76  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x77  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x78  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x79  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x80  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x81  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x82  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x84  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x85  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x86  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x87  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Czy jest jakis posiadacz karty intela o podobnym problemie ?

Czy juz ktos to gdzies widzial ?

Pomecze sie jeszcze ale czarno to widze   :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

Mateusz

PS. przepraszam za brak PL znakow..

----------

## Qlawy

sprawdź czy masz EXA czy UXA, jak UXA to zmień sobie na EXA, bo w tamtym sterowniku jeszcze jest obsługiwana, a nadal jest szybsza od UXA. A i w tym jajcu sprawdź sobie czy masz KMS, bo bez KMS to te nowe sterowniki nie szaleją jakoś (chociaż chyba nie powinno mieć to wpływu wielkiego na wydajność)

----------

## SlashBeast

Qlawy, xorg-server-1.5.3-r5, xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 i UXA? Eee, nie ta bajka. Jak chcesz sensowna akceleracje na intelu zaopatrz sie w xorg-server-1.6.1 lujb nowszy z overlaya x11 do tego sterownik >=2.7 (od nowe wersji nie ma juz wsparcia dla EXA), wstukaj jAccelMethod UXA na stale w xorg.conf (w przypadku wylaczenia KMS domyslnie leci EXA).

U mnie, przy 965 UXA wymiata.

```
media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.0
```

KMS wylaczone, UXA wymuszona w xorg.conf, UnrealTournament smiga, UrbanTerror rowniez.

----------

## nostromo2

Dzieki za odezw. Przyznam ze overlay jest dlamnie czyms nowym.

Postepujac zgodnie z  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml zainstalowalem laymana.

Wykonalem komende

```

layman -a x11

```

Pozniej

```
emerge --regen
```

```

emerge -av xorg-server
```

Daje ten sam wynk co poprzednio

Usunalem pakiety wiec z package.keywords, gdyz doczytalem ze pakiety oznaczone jako "~arch" sa pomjane przez laymana.

Nadal nic to nie dalo..

```

discovery nostromo # emerge -av xorg-x11

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 * 

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/x11/eclass/x-modular.eclass'

 * 

 * It is best to avoid overriding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to add FEATURES="metadata-transfer" to /etc/make.conf and to

 * run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge --sync`. Set

 * PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you would like to

 * disable this warning.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.4] 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

W tym wypadku che zrobic downgrade bo usunalem pakiet z package.keywords...

Co robie zle ?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Usunalem pakiety wiec z package.keywords, gdyz doczytalem ze pakiety oznaczone jako "~arch" sa pomjane przez laymana. 

 Bzdura.

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64
> 
> x11-libs/libXfont ~amd64
> 
> x11-proto/randrproto ~amd64
> ...

 

 */etc/portage/package.unmask wrote:*   

> =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901
> 
> =x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.0
> 
> =x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5
> ...

 

xorg-x11 to metapakiet, dla mnie zupelna bzdura, zawsze instaluje xorg-server a reszta leci w depsach. W overlayu x11 nie ma metapakietu xorg-x11, a wywalenie z package.keywords pakietow bylo po prostu glupie (dokladnie z jakiego package.keywords to wywaliles, tego z portage czy overlaya?).

----------

## nostromo2

Dobra, zaczynam rozumiec powoli.   :Embarassed:   Z portage package.keywords

----------------

Wszysto uaktualnione, wynik - bez zmian. Tragiczna wydajnosc.. juz rece opadaja bo na wczesniejszym driverze bylo wszystko jak powinno. Widac zmiany nie ida mi w dobra strone.

Oto logi z Xorga:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.1.901 (1.6.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-5-8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux discovery 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 #6 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 13 21:52:14 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 14 May 2009  01:02:07PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 17 17:44:45 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   built-ins,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1ae0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xeff00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xefec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000eff8/8

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xeff80000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.7.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

   965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile IntelÂŽ GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xEFF00000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(**) intel(0): Using UXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 04:AA.03, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: available (1 4)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000203

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status:

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000202 to 0x80000202

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238592 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 954364 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on front buffer: rejected by kernel

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): adjusting plane->pipe mappings to allow for framebuffer compression

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x005fffff: compressed frame buffer (6144 kB, 0x000000003f800000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00600000-0x00600fff: compressed ll buffer (4 kB, 0x000000003fe00000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00601000-0x0060afff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000003fe01000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x0060b000-0x0060bfff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000003fe0b000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000-0x0f9f3fff: DRI memory manager (248020 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x00800000-0x00bfffff: front buffer (4096 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0f9f4000:            end of memory manager

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001, instruction error

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 96 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "Tilling" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 228

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute touchpad

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configuring as touchpad

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse

(**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18264

```

Wiem ze kobyla ale nie wiem juz co robic. 

Aha zasadniczo poprawila sie wydajnosc z 62 FPS do 440 ale i tak 3d muli jak diabli.. 

o grze w et moge zapomniec.

----------

## sihox

Witam,

Nie wiem czy jeszcze aktualne, ale - a nuż się przyda...

Posiadam kartę intela z chipsetem x3100 (nie wiem która to jest z tych 9xx, ale z pewnością jakaś zbliżona) w lapku acer extensa 5220.

Gentoo instalowałem max miesiąc temu (wersja x servera taka jaka była wówczas w portage jako stabilna dla x86 (kompa mam w domu, więc najwyżej później sprawdzę i dopiszę)).

Otóż miałem podobny problem:

włączyłem sobie efekty pulpitu (compiz-fusion + emerald) i z przykrością stwierdziłem, że wydajność jest tragiczna;

a niby wszystko ok - direct rendering: Yes, xorg.conf moim zdaniem poprawny.

glxgears dawały jakieś 57 fps, czyli cieniutko...

z wnikliwej analizy róźnych forów i innych manuali zupełnie nic nie wynikało, więc po prostu - nie chcąc zmieniać wersji xservera -

i stawiając jednak na to, że problemem może być konfiguracja spokojnie przejrzałem xorg.conf i dorzuciłem kilka opcji.

restart X'ow i wielkie zdziwienie - compiz śmiga aż miło.

chociaż na uwagę zasługuje fakt, że glxgears dają nadal około 57 fps'ow :/

Tutaj (moim zdaniem) ważniejsze elementy xorg.conf (które u mnie dają pozytywny efekt):

```

# moduły pomijam, bo mam dokładnie te same wczytane...

Section "ServerLayout"

        ...

        Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        ...

        Driver "intel"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "DRI" "true"

        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option "FrameBufferCompression" "false"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group "video"

        Mode 0660

EndSection

```

Co prawda w moim przypadku poprawę zauważyłem tylko dla compiz'a 

(niestety nie jestem fanem gier, stąd nie było okazji do testów, ale dziś sprawdzę jeszcze jak google earth sobie radzi).

Mam nadzieję, że informacje te okażą się choć trochę pomocne.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,

Mariusz

----------

## SlashBeast

x3100 to 965GM, xorg-server 1.6 + >=2.7 sterownik intela + kernel >=2.6.29 + w xorg.conf wymuszona UXA i wydajnosc jest prze-magicznie-dobra.

----------

## nostromo2

No wlasnie u mnie googleearth wymieka a CPU dostaje po kilku minutach goraczki  :Smile:  Ja domniemam procesor GPU nie jest obslugiwany dobrze bo glowna role bierze na siebie CPU . Sprawdze konfig zaraz i powiem co i jak.

EDit:

Nic nie pomoglo    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SlashBeast

wystaw gdzies xorg.conf, to co zwraca glxinfo, ile glxgears zwraca flpsow, i wersje xorg-server, mesa, libdrm i xf86-video-intel.

----------

## nostromo2

Wiec lecimy:

Xorg:

```
http://wklej.to/G8oJ
```

glxinfo:

```
http://wklej.to/f00K
```

glxinfo:

```

2346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 469.177 FPS

2388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 477.543 FPS

2397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 479.326 FPS

2404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 480.753 FPS

2413 frames in 5.0 seconds = 482.521 FPS

```

wersje pakietow podam zaraz bo wlasnie przebudowalem caly system x11.

----------

## mormo

hej wsumie ten watek pchnal mnie do skonfigurowania sobie wkoncu katy tak "lepiej"

VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

moje glxgears zawsze bylo kolo 50.000 FPS wsumie mi to nie przeszkadzalo  :Wink: 

ale czytajac http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA  ponizej 3D performance

po instalacji driconf    glxgears skoczylo mi do 927.510 FPS

czy da rade jeszcze cos wycisnac ?

----------

## SlashBeast

glxgears to nie benchmarki.

----------

## nostromo2

A więc tak, wszystkie te pakiety tj. xorg-server, mesa, libdrm, xf86-video-intel mam w wersji 9999   :Idea: 

Dla mnie to nowość   :Laughing: 

poza tym nie wiem czy czegoś nie 'pomieszałem' bo teraz X nie wstają w ogóle.

startx i pojawia się czarny ekran.  :Confused: 

Tu podam jeszcze moje configi w razie, gdybym coś w nich namieszał:

/etc/portage/package.keywords :

```

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-proto/dri2proto ~x86

```

/etc/portage/package.unmask:

```

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901

>=x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.0

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.2

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.2

>=x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0

>=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0

>=x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0

>=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.4

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.15

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.0

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.11 

>=media-libs/mesa-7.4.1-r2  

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.3

>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.9.99.6 

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-9999

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-9999

>=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3 

```

Kurde a jeszcze przed miesiącem było tak pięknie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

xorg-server-9999 to 1.7, odmaskuj 1.6.1.901 + konkretne wersje pakietow, jakie powie, ze potrzebuje.

----------

## nostromo2

Dobra, Iksy wstaly

wiec:

xorg-server mam w wersji 1.6.1.901 

mesa w wersji 7.4.1-r2 

libdrm w wersji 2.4.9

xf86-video-intel 2.7.0 

glxgears teraz :

```

312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.307 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.409 FPS

314 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.540 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.563 FPS

313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.385 FPS

```

Po modywikacjach w .drirc

```

<driconf>

 <device screen="0" driver="i915">

  <application name="Default">

   <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

   <option name="no_rast" value="false" />

   <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

   <option name="always_flush_cache" value="false" />

   <option name="always_flush_batch" value="false" />

   <option name="bo_reuse" value="1" />

   <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

   <option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />

  </application>

 </device>

</driconf>

```

otrzymalem:

```

1046 frames in 5.0 seconds = 209.125 FPS

1053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 210.465 FPS

1051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 210.175 FPS

1049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 209.747 FPS

```

nadal nie jest dobrze  :Sad: 

Na wszelki wypadek, przesle konfiguracje kernela:

```

http://wklej.to/12ak

```

Dzialam dalej   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aha, tak na marginesie, moja karta to Intel GMA 950, a dokadniej :

```

VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller

```

Pozdrawiam i dziekuje za zainteresowanie sie problemem.

----------

## mormo

ja mam :

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.11

media-libs/mesa-7.4.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1

2.6.29-gentoo-r3

moze zrob update u siebie:)

----------

## SlashBeast

@mormo dalej masz xorg-server 1.5, my rozmawiamy o 1.6

@nostromo2 w kernelu nie masz wlaczone KMS a sterownik jak widzi, ze nie ma KMS domyslnie uzywa EXA a nie UXA. wywal/zmien nazwe pliku .drirc, zrob backup starego xorg.conf i wygeneruj nowy przez X -configure i w nowym configu dodaj "Option	"AccelMethod" "UXA" w sekcji w ktorej masz 'driver "intel"', po tym powinien uzywac UXA.

----------

## nostromo2

Niestety kolego, ponowna porazka, ale chyba juz ostatnia bo juz jestem wykonczony tym. 

glxgears bez drirc spadlo:

```

1316 frames in 5.0 seconds = 263.109 FPS

1351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.153 FPS

1357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 271.217 FPS

1350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 269.952 FPS

1344 frames in 5.0 seconds = 268.669 FPS

```

dla przykladu:

Jak odpali googleearth to zeby obrocic glob potrzeba stalowych nerwow i srednoio 15 minut   :Confused: 

dodam log z Xorg:

http://wklej.to/nKBt

Dodane :

Oficjalnie dowiedzialem sie ze developerzy seterownika dali ciala. No nic, teraz wiem ze nie musze sie juz meczyc   :Confused: 

----------

## nostromo2

Ok, oficjalnie moge dodac nie skleic bo :

Po 2 tygodniach szalenstw wkoncu udalo mi sie doprowadzic akceleracje do porzadku!

zrobilem tak:

ustawilem sterownik, server, mese i libdri  w package.unmask na <xxx-9999

po ostatniej aktualizacji wszystko wrocilo do normy!

Pozdrawiam i dziekuje za zaangarzowanie [/u]

----------

